# Ghom Inferno



## Panzor (21. Juni 2012)

Wie der Titel schon sagt, steh ich derzeit grad bei Ghom. Hab Akt 3 jetzt mit dem Patch halbwegs passabel spielen können, aber bei Ghom seh ich kein Land.

Spiel mit folgendem build: Skillung

Allerdings nehm ich ihm kaum mehr als 1/4 hp ab, bis ich umfalle, es sind einfach zu viele giftwolken da. Mein dmg is zwar nicht der beste (25k) aber hochgerechnet bräucht ich mindestens 70k, dass sich das halbwegs ausgehen würde. Hab schon gemeinsam mit mönch oder barbar oder beiden gespielt, ergebnis is aber immer das gleiche 

irgendwelche vorschläge?


----------



## kacaos (21. Juni 2012)

Also ich habs mitm wd solo gemacht, weiß meine genau dps nicht mehr aber 25k reichen locker. Deine Skillung is für den fight ist verdammt, sry wenn ichs so sage "kacke" xD.

Ich würde lieber so spielen und den boss langsam kiten. Immer im Kreis, so ist die erste Wolke weg, wenn du wieder bei ihr ankommst 

http://eu.battle.net...acaY!UWV!aYaaZb

Ich glaub das war meine SKillugn zu der Zeit. Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, aber sollte eig klappen.
Wie gesgat einfach langsam im Kreis kiten ^^


----------



## Happy-Tripper (22. Juni 2012)

Der Kollege über mir hat ihn wohl vor dem Patch gelegt.
Es ist richtig, dass er momentan eine fast unmögliche Aufgabe darstellt, da die Giftwolken viel zu lange bleiben. Vor dem Patch sind diese wesentlich schneller despawnt, sodass man ihn Runde um Runde kiten konnte. Ein Blick ins offizielle Forum zeigt aber, dass du nicht der einzige mit diesem Problem bist.


----------



## chrissy22 (3. August 2012)

ganz viel res rüstung im ah kaufen + ganz viel life leech pro hit. damit gehts


----------



## Caps-lock (4. August 2012)

Mit 1000 Resis, 1900 Life on Hit und 50k Leben ist das Vieh momentan auch nich wirklich gut machbar.
Die Wolken machen 56K Schaden.
Selbst bei 90% Damred machen die noch 5600...
Dmit 1900 Life on Hit und 1.6 Angriffen ist man über kurz oder lang halt tot, besonders wenn dann 2 Wolken übereinander liegen oder die kleinen Viecher noch Schaden machen.

50 Mio Gold in ein Equip zu investieren für einen Boss, ist irgendwie nich zielführend...


----------

